# Safekeeping



## SilverMoon (Jun 18, 2016)

I told her, keep the tender of your heart in a strongbox
because the folding and unfolding of it will only turn you 
into armor then sheepskin. And that this cannot be afforded,
knowing only the hands of misers and the eyes of voyeurs.

I’ll hold the key for you while your beautiful, quixotic mind
travels to mend windmills, chipped helmets and mountains bowed.

Pretend there is chivalry, enchanted castles
and drink the Balsam of Fierbras to heal. 

Write Cervantes a thank you note
then return to me and I’ll give you
the key.

Your heart will know when it’s time
to beat against the box.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 18, 2016)

*"I’ll hold the key for you while your beautiful, quixotic mind
**travels to mend windmills, chipped helmets and mountains bowed."
*
Real nice. Poetic without being flowery. 

Good work!


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you, danielstj. I did enjoy writing these two lines referencing Don Quixote's belief that the innocuous such as windmills and basins are actually threats i.e. windmills are ferocious giants and basins, helmets. In his madness, he will fight to undo wrongs.

The girl is sent on the mission to mend her own madness. To realize she cannot undo wrongs made to her heart by pretending it's no longer there.


----------



## Nellie (Jun 19, 2016)

SilverMoon said:


> Your heart will know when it’s time
> to beat against the box.



I hope my heart knows......... 
Beautiful, as always.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 19, 2016)

When our hearts know there will be dents on the strongbox!


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 20, 2016)

ABSOLUTELY SUBLIME... The very essence of good poetry... so many beautiful lines and unique pairing of word and phrase, you speak your own poetic language, and it is stunning... although, I will admit to maybe a tear or two... I recognize the pain, fear and isolation of protecting that fragile inner freak... it is a love hate relationship... am I right?


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 20, 2016)

A dozen thanks! Yes. This poem is about protecting the heart from pain, known. War will not always be waged on the heart.  Hence, the reference to Don's belief that windmills are ferocious giants ready to attack.

And is not isolation as damaging as wounds? 

I employ a bit of play on words. Probably more apparent in the last line. Heartbeat_ing_ - against the box.



> it is a love hate relationship... am I right?



Yes. One with the self.

Again, thank you. Your words always encourage me to respect mine in verse.


----------



## Sonata (Jun 20, 2016)

So beautiful - the words and the meanings.  Thank you for the pleasure your poem has given me.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 21, 2016)

So happy that it reached you in this way, Sonata! The aim of my writing.


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Love it bro, good work!


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks, ricky. But more of a sis than bro! LOL


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

!

Im sorry


----------



## SilverMoon (Jun 21, 2016)

No problem, sis! ;-)


----------



## rickyknight1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, im more of a bro


----------

